# Phyllocrania paradoxa hatching



## kamakiri (Nov 14, 2009)

Was excited to see my first ghost hatching!















































Too bad I didn't have the time to take them out...but that also might have increase the chances of nymphs getting stuck.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice


----------



## revmdn (Nov 14, 2009)

Very cool. Congrats.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats as they say " that is a beautiful thing"!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats, Grant!!  I love their little tiny headgear, hehe.


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 15, 2009)

"headgear" :lol: :lol:

Funny how it looks like it develops flopped over between the eyes...pops up once they leave the exuvium. If I had to guess, I would have thought it would have developed on the back.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 16, 2009)

They're so cuuute!

I hope once mine hatch (once I get the ooth, that is) my macro setting on my cam is good enough.

If not, I'll have to attempt to get my brother's girlfriend's cam, her macro is AMAZING.


----------



## ismart (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice timeing!


----------

